# Affichage appareils en reseau dans finder



## samsonite4 (19 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis sur MAC (IMAC 21,5-2012-MAC OS 10.8.3) depuis 3 mois et j'ai encore beaucoup d'interrogations.
Je note, par exemple, que mon PC, inscrit dans le même réseau Wifi que mon MAC, n'apparaît que de façon aléatoire dans le Finder.Lorsqu'il est absent, je ne parviens pas à le faire monter.

Que puis-je faire ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

 quand le Pc n'est pas visible dans le Finder, comment fais-tu pour le faire monter ?

(et pour mon info, sous quel système es-tu sur le Pc, et as-tu accès au Pc depuis le Mac autrement qu'en invité ?)


----------



## samsonite4 (19 Mai 2013)

Quand le PC figure dans le Finder, j'y accède en tant qu'Administrateur. S'il n'est pas dans le Finder, je ne sais pas comment le faire monter.
Sur PC, je suis sous Vista.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

Quand le Pc n'est pas visible, tu peux faire dans le Finder : 

barre de menu / Aller / se connecter au serveur (ou Cmd + k)

Dans "adresse du serveur" tu saisis : smb://adresse Ip du Pc ou smb://nom-du-Pc

Le plus pratique pour faire monter un Pc, c'est, lorsqu'on y est connecté, de faire glisser dans la barre latérale du Finder (favoris) un dossier du Pc.

Ainsi, les fois suivantes, un simple clic sur ce dossier "appellera" le Pc (le fera monter).


----------



## samsonite4 (20 Mai 2013)

Merci à toi Renaud31. Tes conseils fonctionnent parfaitement bien.


----------

